
Hardware Vendor Offers Backdoor with Every Product - there
http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/hardware-vendor-offers-backdoor-every-product-052611
======
drcube
Why don't companies simply offer hardware "back doors"? My company has jumpers
to temporarily disable password protection and/or reset to the default
password on the main board in every device they make.

This keeps you from being locked out of your equipment as long as you have
physical access to it. And everybody knows (or should know) that physical
security is the first and most important level of information security there
is.

The answer, of course, is that if they did it that way, they couldn't offer
access to your equipment to the government and various corporate spies without
your knowledge. :(

I learned a little bit about cyber warfare in the Army, but I never thought it
would be a daily occurrence in my life as a civilian.

